# Dell Axim x50v frozen in restart



## bradmcc17 (Feb 7, 2008)

My Axim x50v is stuck at the restart screen. I push the reset button and it begins the Dell startup screen and the scroll bar boot up reaches ~85% and just stops. I've switched batteries, charged it up all the way, tried to activsync it but it wont sync up due it being stuck in boot screen.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you tried to do a hard reset?


----------



## bradmcc17 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yea, I've already tried a hard reset... won't work. From other forums it looks like I need to do a flash boot with my SD card but no one is helping me locate the files I need to download to my card.

I'm using a Windows Mobile 5 OS.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

If you mean a hard reset by pushing the reset button, that is not what I am referring to. Have you pushed the reset button and the power button to do a complete reset to factory state.


----------



## bradmcc17 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yea, I've pushed the reset + power as well as reset + power + (wireless and/either record)


----------



## oracle05 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. I upgraded OS AND started using a longer life battery. The battery drained sooner than expected . . . now, I get to that same 85% mark and have not been able to go farther . . .


----------



## Treblide (Oct 9, 2006)

Same here, maybe even worse. I am using Axim X30 only but I am encountering the same problem. I changed battery but it won't even start anything even after hard reset. Is this worth getting repaired now that I can find in ebay an unused for approximately $150. Hate just discarding it, got data in it and several peripherals. Please direct me on reputable repair place if it is still worth saving.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you've attempted a hard reset, there's no data on it anymore to recover or use. PDAs are pretty simple in nature when it comes to troubleshooting. A hard reset, removing and reseating the battery are about all you can do. You can't crack them open and swap out the RAM or anything like that.

I doubt you could even get them repaired since Dell doesn't sell PDAs anymore, and they only shipped with a 1-year warranty anyway. 

At this point, replacement is the only option left.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

This place repairs PDA's Pocket PC Techs


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

With a cost of $60 to just diagnose the problem, replacement is still the better alternative.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

Just laying out all of the options.


----------



## Treblide (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Double Helix and Gnomad. What about PDASmart. Service Center. Have you ever heard of this place. They claim that I can send my PDA and will be diagnosed for free. Then they will quote me a price if it can be repaired. I may accept or reject. If it can be repaired, what do you think is a reasonable acceptable price to get it repaired considering that there is some in ebay for about $ 150 new.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A cheap-looking website and unsatisfactory rating by the BBB is enough to make me stay away.


----------

